# My new satin doe



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Bought a new 13 week doe this morning. She's orange & white satin with P.E. Not sure whether she is marked or broken (will get the hang of it one day).  Have had my eye on this mouse for quite a while & the petshop sells them in pairs but she was the only one left so it was perfect. Obviously was meant to have her!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Beautiful little piebald girl! The fiery orange color is really growing on me.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Isn't she! She is so tame. Just sat in my hand (when she wasn't trying to run up my arm whilst having her photo taken) & she is settling in nicely with the other mice. Gave her a bath in their bedding & they're all doing really well with having a new member in their colony. Did distract them with monkey nuts & millet tho!  Oh & her name is Blossom.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I have a soft spot for pied fawn, especially satin. She is really nice looking. I'm shocked that she wasn't the first one taken. All the better for you.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

It was fate, Jadepuppy. I was very surprised but I was so VERY excited when I saw which one was left. I have been looking at her on the petshops website for the last seven weeks. I am so VERY lucky & so is she!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

very nice! I like what satin does to the "red" varieties.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

*drool* Very, very nice.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

Thank you. However the person who bred this particular mouse is stopping. Am devastated! Finally find this lovely mouse & now will have to start searching all over again. Oh well....


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats! Blossom is so sweet and a lovely colour


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

She bit my eldest daughter tonight. I don't know why. I was watching them closely.


----------

